
The Rise and Fall of Working from Home - shenanigoat
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/the-rise-and-fall-of-working-from-home
======
shenanigoat
It's unfortunate that instead of encouraging (or forcing) these lazy employees
to shape up and get better at working from home, they make them come in to the
office...cluttering roads and fouling the air (assuming they drive cars, of
course). Remote working can function wonderfully but you need the right tools
and the right people.

